

Apple iPhone SDK Event: iFund - $100 Million for iPhone Devs - Readmore
http://live.gizmodo.com/

======
wallflower
iPhone developers: Build something good and your profits will scale

Nico Mak (the original developer of WinZip - and remember PKWare was the DOS
market leader) was making $1m+ off of WinZip licenses...10+ years ago - as for
now...I'd say easily order of magnitude.

Some highlights from the liveblogs:

It's like a Mobile Wii - TouchFighter - use accelerometer to tilt and navigate
(remember Wing Commander?)

Will Wright's Spore on an iPhone!

70% of revenue goes to developer, paid monthly. $99 if you want to sell, $0 if
you want to give away (most app developers will probably do both)

Deploying to iPhone from the SDK is simple - take that control-freak mobile
network operators from the control-freak Apple!

Enterprise-class Wi-Fi, with WPA2/802.1x,

I like how Apple ignores pressure and takes time to get things ready and
right. If there was an SDK 6 months ago, it probably would not have been such
that non-Mac development orgs could code something in 2 weeks (with Apple
assistance)

~~~
jsjenkins168
It was my understanding that to distribute your app through App Store (the
ONLY way to publically distribute), you must pay the $99 per year, regardless
of if you charge for your iPhone app or not. This is a bit lame if you ask
me..

~~~
umjames
It's true that you must pay $99, even if you're developing freeware. I don't
know if it's per year, but probably.

Part of the cost is for the encrypted certificate that apps need to be signed
with in order to legitimately run on the iPhone. This has always been the
case.

It also allows Apple to know which developer is responsible for an app. So if
your iPhone app ends up being malicious, Apple knows who is responsible.

------
twampss
They're obviously making a run for the enterprise market with all the M$
support! I almost didn't believe it at first!

~~~
Readmore
Yes and with the native Salesforce.com app they are really moving to take on
RIM.

The SDK is actually much more impressive than I expected. I didn't expect game
support like that.

------
Readmore
The Touch Fighter game looks awesome! The Dev Tools also look really well
thought out.

~~~
umjames
You'll love the dev tools. You'll be able to enjoy what we Mac programmers
have been enjoying for several years now.

~~~
Readmore
I really hate building interfaces for the web and would love to build them
with tools like interface builder but I just haven't felt any need to build a
desktop app. Its really exciting that you can now use desktop level dev tools
for a mobile application.

~~~
umjames
Back in the day, WebObjects Builder was like Interface Builder for the web.
But now you have to use Eclipse for WebObjects development and NeXT/Apple's
WebObjects tools are no longer being developed.

------
moog
I'm really impressed. Trying to download the SDK now, but the the ADC servers
are melting...

~~~
ashu
can somebody who's succeeded set up mirrors? :P [private of course, for a
couple days until the surge subsides!]

~~~
pistoriusp
found this: <http://thepiratebay.org/tor/4066811/iPhone_SDK>

People are saying it's legitimate, but I would exercise some caution.

~~~
ashu
Interesting! Thanks, but I also got a chance to get into the line on the Apple
site itself. So, all is well now.

------
utnick
liveblogs are so exciting. i almost want to go out and buy an iphone + macbook
right now

------
redorb
i think they are enabling the iphone to actually become a 'smart phone' - I
know several people who switched from smart to iphones and thought they were
missing some things,

------
pistoriusp
It's a shame that I can't get an iPhone in South Africa, I suppose it's like
that for a lot of the world, I'll be playing around with the SDK in the
meanwhile.

~~~
wyclif
I wonder if you've exhausted all resources. At last count, there are something
on the order of 400,000 cracked iPhones in China now.

~~~
pistoriusp
I mentioned it to a friend tonight and he said that he knew of people who have
cracked models in South Africa.

If you crack it doesn't it void the warranty or void the device after firmware
updates?

~~~
delackner
If you are actually determined to use it and develop some software, that
should not exactly be a major concern.

------
misterbwong
Very impressive. It almost makes me want to buy an iphone.

~~~
twampss
Yep, I'm in the same boat as you - "almost" ;) All I'm waiting for is the
hardware upgrade announcement (WiMax, 3G).

~~~
mrtron
I went from a Razr to the iPhone, and I am a huge fan. I finally can use my
phone for my calendar, contacts, check things like weather/stocks, full video
ipod capabilities, and so on.

------
trekker7
Crap, the SDK doesn't work on OS X Tiger? Anybody know of a work-around?

~~~
tlrobinson
It also doesn't work on PPC... yet another reason I need to upgrade my 4.5 y/o
PowerBook.

~~~
Readmore
Agreed. Now I have a really good reason to get that new MacBook Air!

